# Barn Bats



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Cowgirl, I wouldn't be a bit surprised. Not uncommon. Bats find the darnedest places to roost. We own a log home and on the lower logs (they are cut in half lengthwise and placed over the flashing) my husband heard what he thought was a mouse scratching. Well after fiddling around a bit, out flew a bat! LOL! 

As you know, they eat a tremendous amount of insects, so while I don't get all warm and fuzzy over the little creatures, I'm okay with them doing their job.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

So jealous Cowgirl. I wish we had a good place to put up bat houses. I would love if we had a good bat population to take care of some of the bugs.


----------



## mbender (Jul 22, 2009)

Got em! Even during the afternoon I hear their high pitch squeaks. If I stay out long enough they eventually come out. Makes for having to go in the barn so much fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have bats, too. Unfortunately, I think they're roosting in the attic. :?

I'm going to put up more netting over the ventilation holes in the brick. That way, they'll have to find somewhere else to roost.

It's not like I don't have several buildings on the property that they can use! They sure as heck don't need to be in the attic.

I love having them around. I enjoy watching them swoop and fly, gathering bugs for dinner. If you have a safety light, they'll congregate there and decimate any bugs hanging around.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

SR, would hanging bat houses near where they go into your house encourage them to live elsewhere?


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

SR, a while ago we had over 25 (I stopped counting when I hit that number) bats flying out of our attic. There was a board in the eaves that had just enough of a gap. 

We had to wait for them to fly out and then fix the board. Not fun.

A few weeks later I saw my neighbor (nearest neighbor about a 1/4 mile away) and she was telling me about how their place was invaded by bats! :shock:

Told the hubby to keep his mouth shut! :wink:

Good luck to you putting up the net/screen. _Psssst.....don't look down!_


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Most likely. I need to get a bunch of 'em and hang 'em around the property.


----------



## Cowgirl101 (Oct 12, 2010)

I wished I had a cam to shot a photo of it. A few months ago, my flew right by my head, I felt the wind rush by. It was very cool, it was about 10 inches with its win spread out. If they do there job by keeping bugs and mice down, I'm happy with them. I like bats, the fox bat is the biggest and they are cute but I don't have those breed of bats here.


----------

